# How do you survived this?



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Severe Weather Slams the East Coast, Midwest and my prayers to all but again no amount of preparation can deal with the force of nature you can only pick up the pieces later and hope for the best .
https://gma.yahoo.com/video/severe-weather-slams-east-coast-111023541.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayer and a well stocked bunker. 

53 tornadoes and only 8 dead? I would say things could have been much worse. Property damage is bad, but property can be repaired/replaced.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tornados are scary, in a natural disaster view point they are my worst fear. Once I sat at work watching one on radar near my house and had to think, go home or stay here? I stayed figuring there was nothing I could do, as it turns out it just hit woods. Later I woke up with dead silence then what sounded like a freight train hitting the house, scary as poop but no damage. We have immediate plans if the house gets wrecked as far as a place to stay but what if we are in it? They are fast and often at night here, put it in Gods hands is about all we can do.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have numerous Tornado stories. So Far I have seen and lived through at least 6 tornados. 

The worst was an F-5 (finger of God). It's very easy to tell the difference between an F-5 and an F-4. After an F-4 goes through an area, nothing survives above ground level, there will be debree every where and it will take months to clean up the damage. However an F-5 will destroy every thing above ground level except an F-5 will have NO clean-up. All debree will be gone. Some times a car is found miles away from where it was before the storm.

Don't be lured into thinking that a clear sky is a sign that a tornado could not destroy your house in 20 mins. The F-5 that I lived through formed directly over my head in a clear sky. I was mowing the lawn and it was clear, not a cloud in the sky. Looked up 5 mins later and there were a few clouds forming and moving very fast in three different directions. Then in 5 mins it went completely cloudy and the center started to circle with random clouds forming under the main clouds and then very quickly shot into the center of the circulation. Within mins we had heavy rain and lost all visibility. The F-5 was on the ground by this time and moving away from us to the Northeast.

There were no warnings before this. The tornado was on the ground for 15 mins before a warning came out.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I have numerous Tornado stories. So Far I have seen and lived through at least 6 tornados.
> 
> The worst was an F-5 (finger of God). It's very easy to tell the difference between an F-5 and an F-4. After an F-4 goes through an area, nothing survives above ground level, there will be debree every where and it will take months to clean up the damage. However an F-5 will destroy every thing above ground level except an F-5 will have NO clean-up. All debree will be gone. Some times a car is found miles away from where it was before the storm.
> 
> ...


I see this as the perfect reason to have a storm cellar / bunker. You can get all the locals to understand why you are digging that big hole in the ground and fortifying it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've never seen a tornado except on TV or in a movie.

We had a small tornado go through our neighborhood a few years ago. We lost power for about 8 hours if I remember right. Most of the trees were down just a block or two south of us. They were without power for days. 

When I lived in Upper Michigan a tiny tornado went through my grandparents yard. It missed all the buildings and all the vehicles but knocked down some big trees in their yard. Luckily they were knocked down away from the house.

I believe Wisconsin has never had a tornado rated higher than an F1. So I'm not concerned about them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually saw several tornadoes when I lived in Minnesota. Never had any do damage to our place though we saw a couple from our home. I have seen a lot of the aftermath of tornadoes. 
Where I live now there basically are no tornadoes, or hurricanes, or blizzards. Much better


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have many near my house, I'm pretty high compared to the surrounding areas and they seem to bounce through the valleys generally but there have been some bad ones pretty close, not 4's or 5's but building levelers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I survived a F3 in Ft Sill Ok while in the service there, the trailer park had small bunker type shelters in every trailer site, is a wonder to me why people today living in tornado prone areas neglect to build this type of life saving construction ,I only see houses build of yellow pine 2x4`s over and over and we all know that a air nail gun with match thing nails holds this houses together, same construction over and over ,over the same level ground, it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I survived a F3 in Ft Sill Ok while in the service there, the trailer park had small bunker type shelters in every trailer site, is a wonder to me why people today living in tornado prone areas neglect to build this type of life saving construction ,I only see houses build of yellow pine 2x4`s over and over and we all know that a air nail gun with match thing nails holds this houses together, same construction over and over ,over the same level ground, it makes no sense to me.


The houses in hurricane prone areas are built the same there as they are here. If every house was built to survive a 300 mph wind, no one could afford one. The real danger isn't so much the wind has what the wind has picked up and will slam it into your house. So the house would have to be capable of surviving a hit from a 3000 pound car at 300 mph.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking "The three Little Pigs". A reinforced concrete house will withstand a far heavier assault than will a wood frame home. Now if the Big Bad Wolf has a 75MM recoilless rifle (read F5 with an SUV) then all bets are off.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Tweto said:


> The houses in hurricane prone areas are built the same there as they are here. If every house was built to survive a 300 mph wind, no one could afford one. The real danger isn't so much the wind has what the wind has picked up and will slam it into your house. So the house would have to be capable of surviving a hit from a 3000 pound car at 300 mph.


Thought you might find this of interest.
I bought one last year. Fantastic.

http://www.safesheds.com/

 


Home  
Residential  
Commercial  
Installation  
Safe Sheds Near You  
Photos  
Customer Comments  
About Us  
more... 

*Safe Sheds, Inc. *

When your LIFE depends on it, depend on Safe Sheds. 

Storm Shelter Prices  ​
*On April 27, 2014, seven people sought shelter in their Safe Shed from an EF4 tornado that ripped apart their community.*

 ​
_"We could hear stuff slamming against the door and all around us...it did what it was supposed to do - save our life. This was an investment that we never regretted making. I felt safe, just knowing it was there in case we needed it."_​ 
Photo Gallery  ​Chester and Romaine McDaniel, along with five others, used their Safe Shed tornado shelter to survive an EF4 tornado that ripped across the state of Arkansas, killing 16 and injuring 193. The deadly storm picked up and slammed a full sized double cab pickup truck against their precast concrete shelter, striking the door and the top corner of their shelter. All seven people in the Safe Shed survived the killer tornado, emerging to find their homes, outbuildings, and vehicles destroyed (_shown at top of page_). You can read more about their terrifying experience here.

​ Is there a Safe Shed concrete tornado shelter in your hometown? With thousands of Safe Sheds storm shelters installed across the U.S., there's a good chance there's one near you! Are our tornado shelters in Texas? Yes. Are there Safe Sheds concrete shelters in Florida? You bet! Can you find our above ground storm shelters in Arkansas? Of course. And all states in between!

Check out this map to see if there's a Safe Sheds above ground storm shelter near you, then call our sales department to be put in touch with the owner of the shelter you've located. Contact them, ask them questions about our tornado shelters and our service, and then go visit their Safe Shed. You'll be glad you did!​
*We always welcome your visit*

​ 1003 South Maple Street
Salem, Illinois 62881

888-556-1531 (toll free)
618-740-0044 (local)
618-740-0046 (fax)
[email protected]​ 

Jim
*Contact Us*


https://www.facebook.com/safeshedshelters/https://www.pinterest.com/safesheds/https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG49GBv7bvy6xfAvbwjq2Ug ​ *Subscribe*


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Jim, after you stuff that room with all your guns, you even got any room left for people?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I think my wife parked that car.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

havasu said:


> Hey Jim, after you stuff that room with all your guns, you even got any room left for people?


Well, it is getting a little crowded.
We are squeezing every square inch out of it.

only got room enough for me and he wife to cuddle on a built in bunk, with storage above and below.

Food , med supplies, tools, batterypack, ammo, guns, 
Oh yeah its getting tight.

I guess I need to get some new pics of the inside .

Jim


----------



## davgonz90 (Mar 6, 2016)

53 tornadoes is pretty crazy. I'm actually surprised more people didn't die. I went through a bad tornado back in 1997, and man...it was freakin' terrifying. We had a relatively small underground bunker, which without it, we probably would have died. The roof and many of the walls in our home were destroyed.


----------



## oakridgewi (Mar 24, 2013)

BillS said:


> I've never seen a tornado except on TV or in a movie.
> 
> We had a small tornado go through our neighborhood a few years ago. We lost power for about 8 hours if I remember right. Most of the trees were down just a block or two south of us. They were without power for days.
> 
> ...




I remember both of these;
June 8, '84 Barneveld, WI F5,
July 18, '96 Oakfield, WI F5

I've also dealt with the damage from several "down drafts" and "straight line winds" that have been as destructive as tornados,,,,,,,,so I am concerned about them in WI


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Phideaux, thanks for the information. I missed this thread when it first went up. I just called the company and will have color charts and other information by the end of this week. We currently have an inground (2/3rds in the ground; 1/3rd above ground) prefab shelter; however, as we age, getting up and down those stairs will be a challenge. This looks like it's our solution.

Because they are getting so many orders from Texas, they're having a flat rate shipping of $850 instead of $2/mile. That saves us $500.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

What I don`t understand is that here with all the equipment and sophisticated materials people are still building houses with yellow pine wood put together with air guns and building them in known trouble areas, while 90 miles away in the middle of the tropics people try to the better and by hand.
http://www.ipsnews.net/2013/07/cyclone-resistant-construction-materials-cuban-style/


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

readytogo said:


> What I don`t understand is that here with all the equipment and sophisticated materials people are still building houses with yellow pine wood put together with air guns and building them in known trouble areas, while 90 miles away in the middle of the tropics people try to the better and by hand.
> http://www.ipsnews.net/2013/07/cyclone-resistant-construction-materials-cuban-style/


what I don't understand is how they are able to buy insurance that covers anything in the first place. People say "oh well California has earthquakes, it's the same thing" oh, NO ITS NOT! earthquakes happen all over the globe and I've been living in CA the last 17 years and I can count the number of EQ I've felt on one hand with fingers left over, and my damage is exactly... ZERO. Now lets look at the South East... hurricane "SEASON" it's not "if" or "when"... its gonna happen again next year, and the year after, and the year after that!

I agree, lots to be said about building better structures, but building on sand is not wise in the first place, and as you mentioned building using pine boards is rather inferior to the threat being faced with in Cuba or Florida.

Before we get all excited about these cement blocks though... lets not forget that Hurricane Andrew wiped out military hangars that were supposed to be hardened against nuclear strikes http://articles.latimes.com/1993-03-15/news/mn-433_1_air-force


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

The best defense against a tornado is to live in a house that's at least 100 years old.....










If it hasn't lured in a tornado in 100 years, you're probably safe.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> The houses in hurricane prone areas are built the same there as they are here. If every house was built to survive a 300 mph wind, no one could afford one. The real danger isn't so much the wind has what the wind has picked up and will slam it into your house. So the house would have to be capable of surviving a hit from a 3000 pound car at 300 mph.


I stayed in a hotel in Old San Juan, Puerto Rico that had walls 6 feet thick. It had been a convent at one time, and is called El Convento. It is well maintained and is a classy place. I would think those 6 foot thick walls were built for a purpose, and storms may have been one. It is also possible that it was meant to keep the nuns safe from riff-raff, such as pirates. Old San Juan has not always been known as the safest place to visit.

El Convento is across the street from a big cathedral. In the two Catholic schools that I went to college in, there were tunnels to walk through, instead of going outside to go from the dorms, to the cafeteria, etc. Maybe the water table would not allow that in a place like that, but it could also make a safe place to go during a storm, or invasion.

Of course, who would build a place like that now? It would garner you the same kind of attention as building a new ark would get you.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Country Living said:


> Phideaux, thanks for the information. I missed this thread when it first went up. I just called the company and will have color charts and other information by the end of this week. We currently have an inground (2/3rds in the ground; 1/3rd above ground) prefab shelter; however, as we age, getting up and down those stairs will be a challenge. This looks like it's our solution.
> 
> Because they are getting so many orders from Texas, they're having a flat rate shipping of $850 instead of $2/mile. That saves us $500.


I had a full underground bunker/cellar built into a hillside. No stairs, but we have found that anything underground has serious humidity problems.

This one DOES NOT.

WE abandoned the underground bunker.

They will accommodate you with modifications also, great people.
The Safe Shed is really nice inside and out.

Jim


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty impressed with the shelter and the company. I've done quite a bit of research over the years on storm shelters, FEMA codes, and the Texas Tech wind testing and they seemed to have solved all of the problems I saw with other products. They would not have sold this many shelters if they had a crappy product.

I hope to have our shelter ordered in another week if they have our color in stock. Otherwise we'll have a slight delay.

*Two questions*

Did they put cement in after the anchors? I thought I saw that somewhere on their website.
How long did it take to have it delivered after you placed the order? (I'm assuming time of year depends on length of time).


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The anchors are bolted to the shed and cemented in at the time of delivery. The anchors aren't really necessary, only to keep it from sliding a bit if hit by a flying vehicle.

They built mine from scratch, I ordered a drain hole at floor level, for ac/dehumidifier drain line. I ordered the escape window in rear , 
Depending on color , it may take 6 weeks to build.
They build on nord5 basis.

Setup is 30 minutes, 
You need a good level, flat gravel pad to set it on, and don't forget to lay down plastic moisture barrier.

They need 41 ft for the truck to back in and drop it in place then pull forward.

Special rig.




Jim


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

What keeps it from being picked up & blown away?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

tsrwivey said:


> What keeps it from being picked up & blown away?


Mostly its weight, mine is ,now, over 30,000 lbs,(with contents)

Second is , the fact that wind/air can not get under it to lift.
Third if you see those large 1 1/4" studs sticking out , where the chains are hooked, those are rods , all the way thru the building , and those are where anchors are bolted ,and buried in concrete 3-4 ft deep.

I cant imagine what could possibly move this building.

Also , understand, its a monolithic pour, and has rebar thru out on 12" centers, so even a tree isn't going to break it down.
BTW, the 4" concrete also protects against radio active material.

They have withstood tornadoes winds up to 250 mph.

The only structure still standing and unmoved, in Joplin , Mo. F4.

I feel very safe in it , here in West Ky, tornado alley.
Its not that much more expensive than the underground poly ones,

How much is my families life worth ?

Jim
PS, I have no connection to this company , other than being a happy customer.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

phideaux said:


> BTW, the 4" concrete also protects against radio active material.
> 
> I feel very safe in it , here in West Ky, tornado alley.
> Its not that much more expensive than the underground poly ones,
> ...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The Company didnt say anything about it protecting against either.

As far as how much protection the concrete gives to radioactive fallout, I have many differing stats and opinions. I have researched that topic to death, and have found it gives some ,if not a great degree, of protection..... more than no protection.

I don't know the age of the 90% data maps you used, but being here in West Ky, the local officials, NOW say to the people, that we have shifted to what could be considered Tornado Alley.

I can drive in most any direction from my house, and show anybody the results of tornados just in the last 5 years.

Even if its not Nationally recognized as such, Ive seen enough of them within 5 miles of my house for me to take protective measures for my family.


Jim


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Hopefully the information packet will be here tomorrow and there's supposed to be something in it on how to prepare the ground. Thanks for the moisture barrier tip. Why did you put gravel on top of it? Was that their suggestion on ground preparation?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Country Living said:


> Hopefully the information packet will be here tomorrow and there's supposed to be something in it on how to prepare the ground. Thanks for the moisture barrier tip. Why did you put gravel on top of it? Was that their suggestion on ground preparation?


They told me a gravel pad was best. It is hard to anchor if on a concrete pad and is more likely to slide if slammed with a large object.

So I leveled, as best I could, with my tractor, a spot, on undisturbed soil(clay mostly), 10x12ft, then put down about 4" of gravel and leveled that , very level.

Then when it was being lowered onto the pad I spread , plastic sheeting ,as a moisture barrier.
Concrete will wick up moisture if you don't.

I also put indoor/outdoor carpet on the floor inside.

Its a little cramped inside now, but I could be very comfortable in it for a long period of time, 
I have LED lighting, water ,medical supplies, propane heaters, propane, tools, guns ( 2 large safes), 1 small document safe, ammo, food, and a 8 battery power stack , that charges off Solar, running 3 inverters.

You will be surprised how much you can get in there and still have sitting/sleeping space.

USE EVERY SQ INCH..

Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

As I'm writing this I have golf ball size hail falling just 10 miles South and East of me with rain and lightening, but just North of me about 20 miles they are having wind blown snow and 50 miles to the west of me the roads are shut down because of the snow. There is a Tornado watch that starts 100" from me.

Just another normal day in Nebraska.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

P, what were all the modifications you made to the shelter?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

phideaux said:


> The Company didnt say anything about it protecting against either.
> 
> As far as how much protection the concrete gives to radioactive fallout, I have many differing stats and opinions. I have researched that topic to death, and have found it gives some ,if not a great degree, of protection..... more than no protection.
> 
> ...


Just query "tornado alley" on Goggle. Age of the maps are unknown. I don't remember any of the mapped intense threat areas being anywhere near Kentucky.

Every year we have anywhere from 100 tornado watches and 10-50 tornado warnings here in my county. It's not uncommon for whole towns to be wiped clean by an F5 and have nothing standing higher the 3 feet I know 3 of these towns within 100 miles of my house. People here just live with it.

Now maybe the tornado threat has grown some to include Kentucky but we are still getting just as severe weather now as we did 50 years ago. Maybe the difference is that tornados here are not that big a news story but in an area with little history with tornados, a tornado will make all the local and some times national news.

I was in Cincinnati a few years ago when they had a tornado and all the local news channel had continuous coverage of the story. Their story sounded really impressive. Before I had to head back to Nebraska I drove the rental car over to the tornado damaged area and I saw 3 houses that had frame damage. If the same thing happened here it would be a 30-60 second news story on the local TV channel. It's all a mater of perspective.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Tweto, I agree with your perspective about orders of magnitude. However, the time to get a shelter is when you don't need it because when the tornado is heading right towards you, your perspective can quickly change. 

Tornadoes are in our disaster preparedness plan because we're on the edge of the Dixie Tornado Alley. Kentucky is squeezed between the Dixie and the Hoosier Tornado Alleys. Those alley parameters, as defined by the weather service, are fluid and tornadoes don't necessarily pay attention to lines on a map. 

I think it's a prudent move to have a shelter in Kentucky. Just as prudent as us having one in East Texas.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Country Living said:


> P, what were all the modifications you made to the shelter?


Not a lot really.

I had extra dead bolts put on the steel door, $100 ea ,I believe.
Had an extra pipe put in at floor level , for a drain line for the dehumidifier (guns ya know). It would take a professional , with some special equipment to get into this unit. I'm not saying impossible, buttttt, You will need a serious padlock, that cant be cut with bolt cutters.

I put extra weather striping around the door. I think that's all.

I made some shelves to attach to the main center roof beam. That created a lot of overhead storage space. When you finally get it, let me know and Ill talk you thru how I did that..using existing pour holes thru that beam.

I did get the escape window in rear wall, just in case some large object blocked the front door from opening. I have lots of big trees around.

I have electrical power, coming in the front pipe, from the house to power the LED lights , dehumidifier, gun safe heaters, and the Genius battery charger/monitor, until the grid goes down, then switch over to the batteries and inverters to feed power back to the house .

All my saws, drills, chain saw, skil saws , reciprocating saws are cordless, and the inverters will run all the chargers to charge those .

Its only limited , what you can do, by your imagination......and your bank account.

Hope this is helpful.

As for tornados ...One is one too many.

I also bought this for my gun storage....2 birds 1 stone..:2thumb:

Jim


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

In the picture, it looks like your gravel base is exactly 8'X10'. How did he he manage the accuracy when he was offloading the shed? He would have had to be perfectly in line in order to do that. Is there some wiggle room once it first comes off the truck?

Do I assume your drain line exits a wall almost at floor level? In your earlier post you said you weren't having the humidity problems with the Safe Shed as you did with the underground. If you did not have your gun safe in the shed, would you need to run a dehumidifier?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Country Living said:


> In the picture, it looks like your gravel base is exactly 8'X10'. How did he he manage the accuracy when he was offloading the shed? He would have had to be perfectly in line in order to do that. Is there some wiggle room once it first comes off the truck?
> 
> Do I assume your drain line exits a wall almost at floor level? In your earlier post you said you weren't having the humidity problems with the Safe Shed as you did with the underground. If you did not have your gun safe in the shed, would you need to run a dehumidifier?


The guy that delivered mine was awesome , he would stay there whatever time it took to get it exactly in place. 
I wanted the front of the shed to be EXACTLY 10 ft 1" from the edge of my driveway. So I could use 10ft deck boards without cutting them. 
I laid a line at that point, parallel to the driveway. , he maneuvered the truck into position (1/4" at a time)me using a 4' level to align it to the line. It really wasn't difficult.

As far as a dehumidifier,* I would not put a dehumidifier in the shed if I were not using it for guns an ammo. *A small fan will suffice , if your going to spend longer periods of time I there. I have a 10" oscillating fan , for when I'm in there for a while...playing.**

I like to keep the humidity below 55%, in the summer, for my guns. Of course without the little Peltier dehumidifier it could reach 70-80% here in Ky.

I have a hygrometer in the safes, and the shed, the safes(with heater bars) never rise above 55%, the shed never above 60%.

I had the drain pipe installed( at no charge) to drain the dehumidifier, I haven't used it, cause I'm in there often enough to just dump the tank., and yes it is just a piece of 1" PVC pipe thru the wall at floor level.

Jim


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Tweto said:


> Just query "tornado alley" on Goggle. Age of the maps are unknown. I don't remember any of the mapped intense threat areas being anywhere near Kentucky.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Starcreek

I'm old enough to have a memory of 55 years. What I can say is that the sever weather seems to be increasing and going east from my state. But that doesn't mean that there's a smaller risk here.

The storm chasers all know that the best chance to see an F4 or F5 is in the tornado alley as defined by history. 

I notice a few things about the map. It shows quantity of F3-F5 tornados. So if an area in Illinois has 20 F3's then it would appear more sever weather then an area that gets only 5 F5's even though the F5's are 10 times worse then F3's.

Also, according to the map Texas doesn't get tornados even though the most intense tornado in history was in Oklahoma city (just a few miles from the Texas state line) maybe 10 years ago. Calculations of that tornados winds were put at over 300mph and that would make it an F6 tornado (unheard of in recorded history).


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

phideaux said:


> I put extra weather striping around the door. I think that's all.
> 
> Jim


What kind of weather stripping did you use? The regular foam 'pull off the white strip and stick" or something else? We've not had luck with that kind of weather stripping in the Texas heat.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Country Living said:


> What kind of weather stripping did you use? The regular foam 'pull off the white strip and stick" or something else? We've not had luck with that kind of weather stripping in the Texas heat.


You are right , I learned that the hard way, 
It gets 100 deg here in West Ky also.

So it took me a few tries until I finally got something to work.

I ended up using a hot glue gun with hot glue on that peel and stick rubber stripping, 3/8x3/8" I believe, on sides and top of door frame....works great.

Across the threshold, I use the kind that folds and makes a flap against the door when it closes, and hot glued that in place also.

Its only to minimize the Asian beetles, and other little creepy bugs..

Ill try to get you a few pics in the next few days, I'm busy today with picking up some new family members..








Jim


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not meaning to get the Kentucky tornado conversation going again but the region of western TN and probably through western Kentucky has its own name that I can't recall. It has one of the higher death rates from tornados even though it's not technically tornado ally. This high death rate is for two reasons, first lots of house trailers and second many of them occur at night, more so than in other areas. In general tornados are our greatest threat in TN, always have a few close to home but not f4s or 5s so much.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Not meaning to get the Kentucky tornado conversation going again but the region of western TN and probably through western Kentucky has its own name that I can't recall. It has one of the higher death rates from tornados even though it's not technically tornado ally. This high death rate is for two reasons, first lots of house trailers and second many of them occur at night, more so than in other areas. In general tornados are our greatest threat in TN, always have a few close to home but not f4s or 5s so much.


Just an hour ago I was watching a national news broadcast on why so many were being killed in nontraditional areas from tornadoes and sever weather. Several reasons were given, one was the occurrence at night and the limited visibility of coming storms. Second reason was that limited education that the locals get about how to identify when it's time to take cover and what proper cover is. Third is the lack of interest in watching and listening to weather reports and then not taking them seriously instead of just being subject for conversation their friends.

It occurred that living in "Tornado Alley" has affected my life because the weather reports here are sometimes the leading story on the news and I never disregard any weather news. One thing that can be guaranteed about living here is that there will be tornados, hail, 70mph winds, heavy rain, downed trees, power outages, houses destroyed and property damage, every year and multiple times a year.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

And This?
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/photo...-hits-ecuador/ss-BBrQJs4?ocid=UE07DHP#image=1


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Again unexpected weather or even an announce event has cause major damage and death in an American city a major American city a modern American city this clearly shows the power of nature and no amount of canned goods or generators will help at all only time will heal and cured.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/at...cast/ar-BBs1ZB8?ocid=UE07DHP#image=BBrUd4y|27


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Again unexpected weather or even an announce event has cause major damage and death in an American city a major American city a modern American city this clearly shows the power of nature and no amount of canned goods or generators will help at all only time will heal and cured.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/at...cast/ar-BBs1ZB8?ocid=UE07DHP#image=BBrUd4y|27


It's up to the prepper to live in an area that's not prone to flooding. If you live in a flood prone area it's only a matter of time before you lose everything.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes even in a none prone area you can get into trouble
http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...rn-sets-up/ar-BBs1Lb3?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=UE07DHP


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Sometimes even in a none prone area you can get into trouble
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...rn-sets-up/ar-BBs1Lb3?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=UE07DHP


Flood prone areas are any where that there can be flooding. So if they is flooding then it is a flood prone area. Flood prone areas can be whole states or large sections of states.

My last house was the highest house in several miles and we had flooding that completely surrounded my house but I was OK. I purchased the house knowing it could never flood there.

My current house is one of the highest private homes in a an area of 10 square miles with flat farm fields all the way around my property and all of it is more the 100 feet below my house. Yes, I purchased this house with considerations for flooding.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tweto said:


> Flood prone areas are any where that there can be flooding. So if they is flooding then it is a flood prone area. Flood prone areas can be whole states or large sections of states.
> 
> My last house was the highest house in several miles and we had flooding that completely surrounded my house but I was OK. I purchased the house knowing it could never flood there.
> 
> My current house is one of the highest private homes in a an area of 10 square miles with flat farm fields all the way around my property and all of it is more the 100 feet below my house. Yes, I purchased this house with considerations for flooding.


My sister thought her husband was crazy when they picked out there house, he wouldn't even look at areas in the city because he remembered a flood as a child, sure enough 40 years later it flooded again. Other than taking a forced week long vacation on their island they had very little effect from the water, many homes and businesses were complete losses.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My front yard , last Thursday,

Several more down behind my house.
tornado touched down 15 miles NE of me, 2" of rain in 20 minutes.

Yep my Safe Shed was used.










Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Security for a lifetime.........*

During my service days at Ft Sill ,OK we lived in a trailer park in Lawton ,we had a tornado that cause major damage we all hunker down in our small bunker right next to the trailer ;






it look something like this only it had a heavy steel door ,about an 8x8x8 concrete box like a septic tank that anybody can build or buy; I was glad we had it.


----------

